# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Les mails qui me font rire

## mm_71

Le pire c'est que l'adresse de l'expditeur est la mme que celle du destinataire ( La mienne ) et que le site suppos porno est un des miens...




> Bonjour, cher utilisateur de ****.com. ( _Un de mes sites_ )
> Nous avons install un logiciel RAT dans votre appareil.
> Pour l'instant, votre compte e-mail est pirat (voir pour , j'ai maintenant accs  vos comptes).
> J'ai tlcharg toutes les informations confidentielles de votre systme et j'ai obtenu des preuves supplmentaires.
> La chose la plus intressante que j'ai dcouvert est celui des enregistrements vido de votre masturbation.
> 
> J'ai post mon virus sur un site porno, puis vous l'avez install sur votre systme d'exploitation.
> Lorsque vous avez cliqu sur le bouton Play on porn video,  ce moment-l mon troyen a t tlcharg sur votre appareil.
> Aprs l'installation, votre camra frontale prend une vido chaque fois que vous vous masturbez. De plus, le logiciel est synchronis avec la vido de votre choix.
> ...


_NOTE DE LA MODRATION

Si vous tes tomb sur cette discussion via un moteur de recherche : ce courriel est une tentative d'arnaque. Si vous recevez un e-mail de ce genre, surtout ne payez pas et oubliez-le, rien ne se passera. Si vous continuez  lire cette discussion : n'hsitez pas  utiliser de votre second degr pour les messages ci-dessous._

----------


## nuke_y

Moi j'ai pay ! La masturbation a va mais il m'ont chop en train de faire du Delphi: je ne pouvais pas laisser cette information tre connue de mon entourage...

----------


## bouloum75

Bonjour,
J'ai reu le mme email.
C'est bien une arnaque ? ::calim2::

----------


## Sunchaser

> C'est bien une arnaque ?


 ::ptdr:: 
Devines ...

----------


## mm_71

> Moi j'ai pay ! La masturbation a va mais il m'ont chop en train de faire du Delphi: je ne pouvais pas laisser cette information tre connue de mon entourage...


Ne te plains pas, moi je suis sous Linux...

----------


## mm_71

> Bonjour,
> J'ai reu le mme email.
> C'est bien une arnaque ?


Mmmmmm....? Que faisais-tu quand tu as reu ce mail ?

----------


## fanmanga

Moi j'ai envoy deux mail aux diregents de mon entreprise multinationale et la je risque d'tre virer.
Je sais pas c'est quoi leur rle exactement autant que manager pour pas supporter leur employers lorsque ils vont pas bien. 
La depuis 2 mois en cong maladie car ils ont pas aimer mes deux mail qui disent que ils faut prendre soin de leur employs lointain.
Et pas d'argent et je risque d'tre virer.

----------


## dimitri690

> Mmmmmm....? Que faisais-tu quand tu as reu ce mail ?


Dtente !

----------


## azerty59540

Yop
J'ai reu la mme chez 2 clients. Tout mes serveurs de mail ncessite une authentification et y'a un check SPF/DKIM. Vous avez une ide de comment le mail passe avec le domaine du client ?

----------


## kwokzon

Je me suis inscrit expressment  ce forum, y tant tomb en googlant: Bitcoin: 18firbfmx4KoNeM4cBhcDdXgp2Aiduo43G.

Nous avons reu le mme courriel stupide aussi "loin" qu'au Canada. Il semblerait que le "pirate" ait envoy un courriel de masse!:

> Bonjour, cher utilisateur de xxxxx.ca.
> Nous avons install un logiciel RAT dans votre appareil.
> Pour l'instant, votre compte e-mail est pirat (voir pour , j'ai maintenant accs  vos comptes).
> J'ai tlcharg toutes les informations confidentielles de votre systme et j'ai obtenu des preuves supplmentaires.
> La chose la plus intressante que j'ai dcouvert est celui des enregistrements vido de votre masturbation.
> 
> J'ai post mon virus sur un site porno, puis vous l'avez install sur votre systme d'exploitation.
> Lorsque vous avez cliqu sur le bouton Play on porn video,  ce moment-l mon troyen a t tlcharg sur votre appareil.
> Aprs l'installation, votre camra frontale prend une vido chaque fois que vous vous masturbez. De plus, le logiciel est synchronis avec la vido de votre choix.
> 
> Pour le moment, le logiciel a collect toutes vos informations de 
> contact sur les rseaux sociaux et les adresses e-mail Si vous devez effacer toutes vos donnes collectes, envoyez-moi 250$ en BTC (crypto-monnaie).
> Ceci est mon portefeuille Bitcoin: 18firbfmx4KoNeM4cBhcDdXgp2Aiduo43G
> Vous avez 2 jours aprs avoir lu cette lettre.
> 
> Aprs votre transaction, je vais effacer toutes vos donnes.
> Sinon, je vais envoyer une vido avec vos farces  tous vos collgues et amis !!!
> 
> Et dsormais, soyez plus prudent!
> Visitez uniquement les sites scuriss!
> Au revoir!

----------


## dimitri690

Pas la moindre !

Quelquun peut me dire avec certitude si arnaque ou pas ?

----------


## canadien

Je me suis inscrit expressment  ce forum, y tant tomb en googlant: Bitcoin: 18firbfmx4KoNeM4cBhcDdXgp2Aiduo43G.

Nous avons reu le mme courriel frauduleux aussi "loin" qu'au Canada. Il semblerait que le "pirate" ait envoy un courriel de masse:

De grande chance d'tre une arnaque oui!

> Bonjour, cher utilisateur de xxxxx.ca.
> Nous avons install un logiciel RAT dans votre appareil.
> Pour l'instant, votre compte e-mail est pirat (voir pour , j'ai maintenant accs  vos comptes).
> J'ai tlcharg toutes les informations confidentielles de votre systme et j'ai obtenu des preuves supplmentaires.
> La chose la plus intressante que j'ai dcouvert est celui des enregistrements vido de votre masturbation.
> 
> J'ai post mon virus sur un site porno, puis vous l'avez install sur votre systme d'exploitation.
> Lorsque vous avez cliqu sur le bouton Play on porn video,  ce moment-l mon troyen a t tlcharg sur votre appareil.
> Aprs l'installation, votre camra frontale prend une vido chaque fois que vous vous masturbez. De plus, le logiciel est synchronis avec la vido de votre choix.
> 
> Pour le moment, le logiciel a collect toutes vos informations de 
> contact sur les rseaux sociaux et les adresses e-mail Si vous devez effacer toutes vos donnes collectes, envoyez-moi 250$ en BTC (crypto-monnaie).
> Ceci est mon portefeuille Bitcoin: 18firbfmx4KoNeM4cBhcDdXgp2Aiduo43G
> Vous avez 2 jours aprs avoir lu cette lettre.
> 
> Aprs votre transaction, je vais effacer toutes vos donnes.
> Sinon, je vais envoyer une vido avec vos farces  tous vos collgues et amis !!!
> 
> Et dsormais, soyez plus prudent!
> Visitez uniquement les sites scuriss!
> Au revoir!

----------


## azerty59540

Bien sr que c'est une arnaque x)

----------


## Invit

pareil, Sunchaser, tu dis "devines" mais moi j'y connais que dalle en informatique bordel! je voudrais payer que je sais mme pas comment on fait et je suis tombe sur votre forum en copie-collant le mail dans google. on a tous qqc qu'on ne voudrait pas que d'autres voient ...

et comment on reconnait du coup que c'est une arnaque?

----------


## mks49

Bonjour  tous,

Est-ce vraiment une arnaque ou des donnes ont vraiment tes pirates moyennant ranon ?

Merci  tous.

----------


## azerty59540

Bah tu le reconnais au fait qu'on a tous le mme mail, a en fait des gens qui se film en se masturbant haha

----------


## Invit

a j'en doute pas qu'il y a bcp de gens qui se masturbent devant un ordi ;-)!
Mais en vrai c'est pas possible que qq1 fasse a, je veux dire te filmer et avoir tous tes contacts?
et ceux qui ont pay, vous avez fait comment? (je crois pas queje vais le faire mais il faut un peu que la pression redescende avant, que je respire...)

----------


## Carcassonne27

Si on est stress quils diffusent la vido cest que forcment on a quelque chose  se reprocher ... jhesite  payer vraiment car jai toutes mes adresses pro !!! 

Par contre je ne sais pas comment a larchz lez virement bitcoin. Jai le mme mail et l mme adresse pour le virement ...

Moi c sur mon iPhone je sais pas comment le rinitialiser pour enlever le virus ensuite et jai peur quon donne 250 et quon rclame ensuite plus .....

----------


## azerty59540

Srieusement faut pas psychoter..
Je comprend mieux qu'il y ai autant de spam si les gens paient

----------


## Invit

merci pour la rassurance!
le "faut pas psychoter" est facile  dire... allez savoir pourquoi ce mail me parait moins suspect que d'autres alors mme que je suis la premire  alerter mes collgues quand ils font suivre les "je suis coinc  l'autre bout du monde aide-moi" ou les "oh zut dites donc on a besoin de votre code de cb". sans doute parce que je ne comprends pas ce qui est dit. 
en tous cas je vais choisir de vous croire! merci! (et puis de toutes faons je ne sais mme pas COMMENT payer! ils ont peut tre pas choisi le meilleur pigeon finalement...!)

----------


## flo8367

Il est vrai que ce genre de mails fait trs peur... Nanmoins, je remarque une vague de personnes ayant reu aujourd'hui  ce mail alors que ce post date de 2012... J'imagine que c'est une attaque de grand envergure, peut etre quelqu'un peut de plus expriment pourrait nous le confirmer? 
J'ai moi mme reu ce mail aujourd'hui sur un pc que je n'utilise que pour les travail et qui n'a pas t sur des sites coquins depuis quelques mois...
Ce qui est surtout effrayant en fait c'est que l'email semble avoir t envoy par notre propre messagerie.. l encore quelqu'un peut nous clairer?
merci

----------


## mm_71

> C'est bien une arnaque ?





> Quelquun peut me dire avec certitude si arnaque ou pas ?





> et comment on reconnait du coup que c'est une arnaque?





> Est-ce vraiment une arnaque ou des donnes ont vraiment t pirates moyennant ranon ?





> Moi c sur mon iPhone je sais pas comment le rinitialiser pour enlever le virus ensuite et jai peur quon donne 250 et quon rclame ensuite plus


?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????? Soit quelqu'un fait une blague soit c'est vraiment grave... 
Dans le doute je vais rpondre en faisant une tentative dsespre pour garder mon srieux.

1: J'avais pourtant crit: 
_Le pire c'est que l'adresse de l'expditeur est la mme que celle du destinataire ( La mienne ) et que le site suppos porno est un des miens..._
Ce qui revient  dire que je me fait chanter moi-mme parce-que je visite un de mes sites qui n'a rien de porno. Je suis trs con mais il y-a des limites...
2:"_Aprs l'installation, votre camra frontale prend une vido chaque fois que vous vous masturbez_." 
L'intelligence artificielle a fait de grands progrs mais de l  voir un RAT allumer une webcam sur dtection des mouvements de la main droite ( Mme si elle ignore ce que fait la gauche ) a fait beaucoup. En plus je n'ai pas de webcam.
3: "_le logiciel a collect toutes vos informations de contact sur les rseaux sociaux_"
Et je ne suis pas non plus inscrit sur les rseaux sociaux..
Et le mail vient de Chine:
https://www.abuseipdb.com/check/117.158.27.96

A part a je constate qu'il suffit de parler de masturbation et de porno pour battre des records de visite ! ( 2561 en quelques heures ).




> Ce qui est surtout effrayant en fait c'est que l'email semble avoir t envoy par notre propre messagerie.. l encore quelqu'un peut nous clairer?


N'importe quel client mail permet d'indiquer n'importe quoi dans les adresses d'expditeur, et de rponse.

----------


## azerty59540

> Il est vrai que ce genre de mails fait trs peur... Nanmoins, je remarque une vague de personnes ayant reu aujourd'hui  ce mail alors que ce post date de 2012... J'imagine que c'est une attaque de grand envergure, peut etre quelqu'un peut de plus expriment pourrait nous le confirmer? 
> J'ai moi mme reu ce mail aujourd'hui sur un pc que je n'utilise que pour les travail et qui n'a pas t sur des sites coquins depuis quelques mois...
> Ce qui est surtout effrayant en fait c'est que l'email semble avoir t envoy par notre propre messagerie.. l encore quelqu'un peut nous clairer?
> merci


C'est ce que j'essaie de dterminer car je vrifie les expditeurs avec diffrentes rgles.

----------


## Carcassonne27

> Il est vrai que ce genre de mails fait trs peur... Nanmoins, je remarque une vague de personnes ayant reu aujourd'hui  ce mail alors que ce post date de 2012... J'imagine que c'est une attaque de grand envergure, peut etre quelqu'un peut de plus expriment pourrait nous le confirmer? 
> J'ai moi mme reu ce mail aujourd'hui sur un pc que je n'utilise que pour les travail et qui n'a pas t sur des sites coquins depuis quelques mois...
> Ce qui est surtout effrayant en fait c'est que l'email semble avoir t envoy par notre propre messagerie.. l encore quelqu'un peut nous clairer?
> merci


En effet cest trange , maintenant la question que je me pose cest si on paye comment peuvent-ils savoir qui a pay et qui na pas pay ? Ya de grandes chances pour que les vidos x ne soient pas diffuses  voir si on est prt au prendre le risque ou pas !  


Sur les 4 adresse mail activs sur mon tel jai reu le mail que 2

----------


## lper

> ?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????? Soit quelqu'un fait une blague soit c'est vraiment grave...


Ce post en effet a russi  faire rentrer dans DVP des inconnus qui essaient de foutre la trouille  tout le monde, je pense que la modration devrait faire un petit nettoyage...

----------


## mm_71

> alors que ce post date de 2012...


Non il date d'aujourd'hui.



> Ce post en effet a russi  faire rentrer dans DVP des inconnus qui essaient de foutre la trouille  tout le monde


Je crois plutt que certains d'entre eux ont la trouille ce qui prouve qu'il en est qui n'apprennent jamais rien et que les parasites ont encore de beaux jours devant eux. De comique ce fil devient tragique.

----------


## lper

> Je crois plutt que certains d'entre eux ont la trouille ce qui prouve qu'il en est qui n'apprennent jamais rien et que les parasites ont encore de beaux jours devant eux. De comique ce fil devient tragique.


Il n'y a pas d'quivoque possible pourtant mha car on est dans la section "humour informatique" !

----------


## xwz

L'avantage de bitcoin c'est qu'on peut voir combien de personnes ont pays: https://www.blockchain.com/btc/addre...DdXgp2Aiduo43G

Pour ce qui est de comment a a pass les DKIM et autre ... il faut peut-etre plucher les logs du serveur et voir les scores des diffrentes rgles.

----------


## Anomaly

> Ce post en effet a russi  faire rentrer dans DVP des inconnus qui essaient de foutre la trouille  tout le monde, je pense que la modration devrait faire un petit nettoyage...


Tu n'y es pas du tout : quand on recherche une des phrases du mail sur Google, le premier, et seul lien, est cette discussion. Beaucoup de gens semblent recevoir ce mail (j'en ai reu une variante il y a quelques mois), et les gens ont peur, ce qui est normal. Mais rassurez-vous : c'est du bluff aveugle dans le but de vous extorquer de l'argent, et ils n'ont rien sur vous. Surtout n'envisagez pas de donner mme un seul centime.  :;):

----------


## canadien

mm_71, vous avez, grce  votre post, aid bien des gens aujourd'hui. Courriel similaire reu au Canada. 


C'est donc un courriel de masse. Il y en aura toujours pour mordre  l'hameon.

----------


## azerty59540

Bon aprs analyse, je n'ai pas mis en place de check DKIM (donc de vrification d'authenticit du mail) l'ip d'envoi provient de plusieurs pays. Si je l'avais mis le mail n'aurait jamais tait dans la boite de rception mais pass en spam direct
Vous pouvez jeter le mail  :;):

----------


## flo8367

> Tu n'y es pas du tout : quand on recherche la premire phrase du mail sur Google, le premier, et seul lien, est cette discussion. Beaucoup de gens semblent recevoir ce mail (j'en ai reu une variante il y a quelques mois), et les gens ont peur, ce qui est normal. Mais rassurez-vous : c'est du bluff aveugle dans le but de vous extorquer de l'argent, et ils n'ont rien sur vous. Surtout n'envisagez pas de donner mme un seul centime.


Merci de ta rponse, qui est la premire claire et concise, et qui par ailleurs ne prend pas de haut les moins initi  l'informatique...

----------


## Invit

> Vous pouvez jeter le mail


Donc si on le reoit, on s'en branle  ::lol:: 

-VX

----------


## kazzz57

J'ai reu le mme Email...
j'ai un peu creus la question, et l'adresse IP d'envoi c'est celle-ci : 
79.177.121.175

Si je ne me trompe pas, c'est une adresse IP Isralienne...

Voir ici
http://www.localiser-ip.com/?ip=79.177.121.175

----------


## mm_71

> Donc si on le reoit, on s'en branle








> Si je ne me trompe pas, c'est une adresse IP Isralienne...


Manifestement les IP's d'envoi sont multiples.

----------


## shadowmoon

Bonjour

C'est facile de dtecter que ce message est une arnaque. 

Dans le texte il est crit : "votre camra frontale", hors seulement une partie des ordinateurs portables et quelques crans d'ordinateurs fixes sont quips de ce dispositif.

Du coup, une "webcam", en tant que priphrique externe, utilise par de nombreuses personnes, ne correspond pas  la cible.

De plus avec la multitude de "lecteur" et autres "plugin" de visionnage pour ce type de site, il est impossible de coder un programme capable de dtecter le dbut d'une vido pour l'ensemble de ces outils.

Mme logique concernant les diffrents types de "webcam" et autres priphriques du mme style, il n'existe pas d'applicatif en mesure de tous les activer  distance.

----------


## Anomaly

La variante que j'avais reue il y a quelques mois pouvait faire mme davantage peur : en effet il donnait un de mes anciens mots de passe directement dans le mail comme preuve de "bonne foi". Et galement il indiquait que le mail contenait un traceur qui provoquerait l'envoi  2 contacts de la fameuse vido compromettante ds que j'ai lu le mail, comme avant-got du srieux de leur menace, et le montant tait diffrent, il fallait pas moins de 2 000 balles au matre chanteur pour qu'il accepte de garder "mon terrible secret".  ::aie:: 

Sauf que pour avoir un ancien mot de passe, il suffit de consulter les bases de mots de passes vols de Yahoo (et cela en tait un). Pas de traceur dans le mail, c'tait un simple mail texte, l encore du bluff. Sans parler du fait qu'il aurait fallu que ce virus affecte mon Linux (possible ceci dit, bien qu'improbable), en exploitant une webcam que je n'ai pas, que j'aurais attrap sur un site que je ne visiterai en aucun cas, et en exploitant les adresses mails sur un client mail que je n'ai pas. Surprise, je n'ai eu aucune nouvelle.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

Bon, moi j'ai rien reu (merdum !), mais cette histoire aura made my day,  ::ptdr::

----------


## mm_71

> Bon, moi j'ai rien reu (merdum !),


Si tu veux je t'envoie le mien !

----------


## Invit

De ce que je sache, la masturbation n'a rien dillgale (sauf pour les religions rtrogrades) et la grande majorit du monde s'y adonne avec joie alors je ne comprends pas pourquoi a affole tant de monde ces menaces.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> Si tu veux je t'envoie le mien !


On va attendre le prochain,  ::D: 




> alors je ne comprends pas pourquoi a affole tant de monde ces menaces.


Parce que a concerne strictement la sphre prive.
Le jour o on pourra faire a le matin au march entre les lgumes et le pain, ou sur les Champs-z, ou n'importe o ailleurs n'est pas encore arriv, je crois,  ::mouarf::

----------


## mm_71

> Le jour o on pourra faire a le matin au march entre les lgumes et le pain


Les lgumes a passe mais le pain a gratte !

----------


## Sharcoux

Perso, j'ai reu un email sur contact@machintruc.fr m'indiquant que je serais all me branler webcam allume devant mon propre site machintruc.fr.... C'est trs crdible en effet.

Mais si vous avez peur, je peux vous fournir mes coordonnes bancaires. J'ai cr un contre-virus que j'ai dj install sur tous vos PC et tlphones et qui peut empcher l'envoi des vidos par le vilain hackeur. xD

----------


## Invit

> Parce que a concerne strictement la sphre prive.
> Le jour o on pourra faire a le matin au march entre les lgumes et le pain, ou sur les Champs-z, ou n'importe o ailleurs n'est pas encore arriv, je crois,


C'est ce que je dis, le faire en priv n'a rien d'illgal. Par contre, en diffuser la vido, a l'est.

----------


## Tintwo

Ah ah, je fais partie aussi des cibles de cet email bien spcifique ^^
Quand on n'a pas de webcam, c'est encore plus rigolo :p
Par contre l'adresse BTC est bien la mme partout. Je ne suis pas certain que a puisse tre remont, mais s'il n'a pas (le pirate ou scammer) bien assur ses arrires il y aurait potentiellement moyen de le choper (pis v'la l traduction hasardeuse, mais je reconnais que c'est plus proche qu'une vulgaire google trad)

----------


## psychadelic

C'est un mail de chantage avec ranon.

Ceux qui font la btise de payer deviennent des clients "  vie " car s'il y a des   photos / vido / autres, il ne seront pas dtruit, mais il y a peu de chance que de telles "infos personnelles" existent rellement.
Une fois la premire Ranon paye, le chantage continuera avec des sommes plus importantes  chaque fois.
Donc ne pas rpondre.

J'ai perdu l'adresse, mais il y a un service de rpression qui s'occupent de retrouver ce genre d'arnaqueurs; si quelqu'un le retrouve, faudrait donner l'info ici.

plus d'un site sur 10    sur fait du porno, je crois que plus de la moit du traffic sur internet c'est du porno, 25% des mails contienent du porno, soit par spam, soit simplement "entre amis".

Alors c'est presque logique que les pirates s'intressent  cette histoire, ils peuvent envoyer leurs mails au hasard avec 80% de chance de tomber sur un mateur de porno, sans mme avoir besoin de pirater sa machine, la culpabilit autour de ce tabou social suffit  elle seule  rendre parano ses cibles.

----------


## Clapico

> J'ai reu le mme Email...
> j'ai un peu creus la question, et l'adresse IP d'envoi c'est celle-ci : 
> 79.177.121.175
> 
> Si je ne me trompe pas, c'est une adresse IP Isralienne...
> 
> Voir ici
> http://www.localiser-ip.com/?ip=79.177.121.175


En ce qui me concerne, L'IP de l'expditeur me donne Maputo au Mozambique.
Comme le mail est arriv sur la bote de l'entreprise de ma chre et tendre, elle a appel le service anti arnaque du gouvernement pour leur signaler ce pseudo chantage. Son interlocuteur lui a confirm qu'il s'agissait d'un bluff et qu'ils avaient dj t sollicits plusieurs fois dans la journe. 
En attendant, le compte bit coin a enregistr 5 nouveaux paiements depuis hier..

----------


## mks49

Variante en Anglais du dbut d'anne.




> Good Morning my friend. I represent the group of web criminals in Iran. I use this mail address because we think that you will check it. Few times ago my team put the virus on web-site with porn and as far as you clicked on a play button your system started shooting your screen and activating camera to capture you self-abusing. Eventually I mean you understand what compromising evidence Ive earned. Moreover, this software made your device act as dedicated server with plenty of functions like keylogger, parser etc. To sum up, my software picked all data, especially all your contacts from messengers, e-mails, social networks. If you wanna make me silent you must make a transaction of 260 dollars with bitcoin. 1K2auXQEKz7Ro8cRa2xr3bAPV2n6KT5vi1 You must use it as usual credit card number. If you send bitcoins nobody will see your shame. Watch youtube manuals about methods of buing BTC... I can offer you this exchanger: localbitoins.com.  If you have a problem with this, you can search comfortable ATM for bitcoin at coin atm radar. I give you no more than twenty four hours since you read our message to pay. You can complain cops, but they can not find us I use bot network, and of course we live abroad. If you want us to show proofs we will share it to seven mates from your data after that you will be given their contacts. So you will ask them if something strange was received about you. For some questions just reply. Dont be fullish, AmAZinGcRackeR$.ar

----------


## Glutinus

> Nous avons install un logiciel RAT dans votre appareil.


 Damned, moi qui utilise une souris pour naviguer !



> J'ai tlcharg toutes les informations confidentielles de votre systme et j'ai obtenu des preuves supplmentaires.


Ho merde, vous tiez au courant que je draguais ma voisine ?



> La chose la plus intressante que j'ai dcouvert est celui des enregistrements vido de votre masturbation.


Bah, ma partouze dans le club libertin d' ct, tu prfres pas ? 



> J'ai post mon virus sur un site porno, puis vous l'avez install sur votre systme d'exploitation.


H, et la campagne pour la contraception, vous en faites quoi des MST ?



> Lorsque vous avez cliqu sur le bouton Play on porn video,  ce moment-l mon troyen a t tlcharg sur votre appareil.


Mme si c'tait pas une video invertie, vous m'avez envoy un grec ?



> Aprs l'installation, votre camra frontale prend une vido chaque fois que vous vous masturbez.


Haaaa, et si je me masturbe pas, a s'arrte ? L srieux tu devrais vendre ton logiciel aux GAFA pour la reconnaissance... faciale ?



> De plus, le logiciel est synchronis avec la vido de votre choix.


OK, dans ce cas je choisis Despacito.



> Si vous devez effacer toutes vos donnes collectes, envoyez-moi 250$ en BTC (crypto-monnaie).


Brique de terre compresse ? dis donc a va faire lourd pour l'envoi colissimo !!



> Ceci est mon portefeuille Bitcoin: 18firbfmx4KoNeM4cBhcDdXgp2Aiduo43G


Bah, soyez pas bte, le montrez pas comme a, vous tes quand mme pas dans un lieu scuris.



> Vous avez 2 jours aprs avoir lu cette lettre.


Tu peux me l'envoyer en A/R ?



> Aprs votre transaction, je vais effacer toutes vos donnes.


C'est l'anti-scam, a... d'habitude on paie pour _ne pas_ avoir ses donnes dtruites !



> Sinon, je vais envoyer une vido avec vos farces  tous vos collgues et amis !!!


Bah, rflchissez un peu... si c'est des vidos de masturbation, ce que je n'ai farci aucune pouliche de crme blanche  ::mouarf:: 



> Et dsormais, soyez plus prudent!


Pas plus de 80km/h, hydratez-vous bien et faites une pause toutes les deux heures !



> Visitez uniquement les sites scuriss!





> Au revoir!


Tschss !

----------


## Glutinus

Au passage, j'ai dj reu videmment des scams, pendant mon temps libre j'essaie d'y rpondre, le but tant d'essayer de discuter le plus longuement possible avec le scammeur  ::mouarf::

----------


## JeanMi3000

> Au passage, j'ai dj reu videmment des scams, pendant mon temps libre j'essaie d'y rpondre, le but tant d'essayer de discuter le plus longuement possible avec le scammeur


On t'a reconnu Mozinor !!



 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## mm_71

> Au passage, j'ai dj reu videmment des scams, pendant mon temps libre j'essaie d'y rpondre, le but tant d'essayer de discuter le plus longuement possible avec le scammeur


a c'est fait pendant longtemps. En 2012 celui-ci tait un must:

https://www.nouvelobs.com/rue89/rue8...ripostent.html

Dommage que le forum qui donnait tous les dtails aie disparu.

En 2006 j'avais tabli un record en envoyant mon amoureuse nigriane au maroc pour toucher en personne un mandat postal de 7500*bloqu par la poste au cours de son transfert. 

A part a grce au nouvelobs je comprend mieux comment ce fil approche des 10.000 visites. Les golios qui grent le site ont laiss dans les commentaires 3 messages d'arnaqueurs ( jardine (2) et uer05331 ) depuis 2017. En voyant a j'ai repris une vielle recherche sur un scam particulirement savoureux et je ne compte plus les sites et forums dits "srieux" qui regorgent de ces saloperies sans que personne ne fasse rien.
Il y-en a mme un qui a marqu: "commentaire approuv par la modration" sous un scam.
Si les "officiels" crdibilisent ce genre de chose pas tonnant que les pigeons se multiplient.

----------


## Invit

J'ai reu une version un peu plus sophistique de ce scam qui inclut un de mes vieux mots passe en titre du message et au dbut de cette  menace .
Bon, c'est un mot de passe que j'utilisais couramment il y a 20 ans, mettons que je ne suis pas vraiment inquiet. S'il y a des cartes bancaires encore associs  ces comptes oublis, elles doivent tre largement dsutes, d'autant plus que depuis j'ai chang de continent et donc de banque.
Note : pour le piratage de ma webcam, a n'a pas du tre vident, parce que je n'ai toujours pas trouver de webcam sur mon pc...
Moralit : Suivez les conseils de base : changez rgulirement vos mots de passes et n'utilisez jamais le mme deux fois !

----------


## Auteur

Glutinus, quand je vois comment tu interprtes le contenu du mail, je pense que tu aurais eu toutes tes chances dans le concours du smiley d'or organis dans notre taverne  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

> a c'est fait pendant longtemps. En 2012 celui-ci tait un must:
> 
> https://www.nouvelobs.com/rue89/rue8...ripostent.html
> 
> Dommage que le forum qui donnait tous les dtails aie disparu.
> 
> En 2006 j'avais tabli un record en envoyant mon amoureuse nigriane au maroc pour toucher en personne un mandat postal de 7500*bloqu par la poste au cours de son transfert. 
> 
> A part a grce au nouvelobs je comprend mieux comment ce fil approche des 10.000 visites. Les golios qui grent le site ont laiss dans les commentaires 3 messages d'arnaqueurs ( jardine (2) et uer05331 ) depuis 2017. En voyant a j'ai repris une vielle recherche sur un scam particulirement savoureux et je ne compte plus les sites et forums dits "srieux" qui regorgent de ces saloperies sans que personne ne fasse rien.
> ...


Roooooh, j'aurai tellement voulu trouver ce site plus tt !!
Bon, il faut dire que mon interlocuteur se dsintresse vite. Notamment parce que je ne veux pas donner de numro de tlphone ou ds que je repousse trop l'chance pour envoyer l'argent.

J'tais tomb un jour sur un gars qui a fait ce tmoignage : un de ses amis s'tait fait pirater sa messagerie MSN. Il savait donc qu'il allait recevoir de cet ami des demandes d'argent. Sauf qu'il a russi  remonter la piste gographique  et a demand au gars s'il faisait beau  Cotonou  :;):  l'autre lui a attribu mille noms d'oiseaux. C'tait drle.




> Glutinus, quand je vois comment tu interprtes le contenu du mail, je pense que tu aurais eu toutes tes chances dans le concours du smiley d'or organis dans notre taverne


Autant les calembours a m'amuse (puis j'ai pris un peu mon temps pour celui-l) mais les choses sotriques comme un smiley  ::aie::

----------


## mm_71

> J'ai reu une version un peu plus sophistique de ce scam


J'ai reu sa version anglaise deux fois cette semaine. Au vu du nombre de visites de ce fil et de certaines ractions j'en viens  me demander si il ne serait pas utile d'ouvrir un forum ou un blog ddi au dmontage de toutes ces combines sordides ?

----------


## tanaka59

> J'ai reu sa version anglaise deux fois cette semaine. Au vu du nombre de visites de ce fil et de certaines ractions j'en viens  me demander si il ne serait pas utile d'ouvrir un forum ou un blog ddi au dmontage de toutes ces combines sordides ?


Le coup  faire c'est repondre au scam en expliquant qu'on a la mains sur les bitcoins du pirates  ::mouarf::  . Histoire de voir si quelqu'un rpond  ::ptdr::

----------


## mm_71

> Le coup  faire c'est repondre au scam en expliquant qu'on a la mains sur les bitcoins du pirates  . Histoire de voir si quelqu'un rpond


Tu ne peux pas puisque l'adresse d'expdition, donc de rponse est la tienne. Dans d'autres cas il s'agit aussi d'adresses usurpes qui n'ont rien  voir avec le parasite. 
Le seul cas o on peut avoir une certitude c'est quand le scammer donne un mail dans le texte pour le contacter.

----------


## Invit

a fait deux jours que j'ai reu la menace ci-dessus. 
Le dlai, qui tait de un jour, est donc bien dpass.
Qui a reu une vido o l'on me voit en train de me tripoter la nouille?  ::mouarf::

----------


## mm_71

> Qui a reu une vido o l'on me voit en train de me tripoter la nouille?


Combien pour la rponse ?

----------


## Invit

> Combien pour la rponse ?


Rien du tout. Si c'est ton kif, enjoy...  ::roll::

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Qui a reu une vido o l'on me voit en train de me tripoter la nouille?


Reu ! Ceci dit effectivement je trouve, comme l'auteur du message, que tu as des bons gots  ::oops:: . Mais le truc qui m'a rellement fait gerber, c'est pas ta nouille, mais de voir que tu utilises Internet Explorer pour naviguer. Rien que pour a, moi  ta place, j'aurais pay.  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Reu ! Ceci dit effectivement je trouve, comme l'auteur du message, que tu as des bons gots . Mais le truc qui m'a rellement fait gerber, c'est pas ta nouille, mais de voir que tu utilises Internet Explorer pour naviguer. Rien que pour a, moi  ta place, j'aurais pay.


EXCELLENT !  ::ptdr::

----------


## mm_71

Ici c'est le titre qui vaut son pesant d'or. On ne saurait faire plus crdible. Au passage on notera l'astuce consistant  post-dater le message ce qui lui permet de rester longtemps dans les messages rcents.



juste pour mmoire le corps du message.



Le classique "Vous avez gagn le droit d'tre pris pour un con", en passant le curseur de la souris sur les 3 boutons on voit tout de suite qu'ils ont tous le mme lien vers un site de redirection d'url ( ow.ly ). Existe aussi en version orange, sfr, etc. Selon l'adresse du destinataire.
Le site d'arnaque qui tait au bout du lien a t signal et liquid il y-a un certain temps.

----------


## Glutinus

Sur le premier scam auquel j'ai rpondu, la date d'chance pour renvoyer par Wester Union mon amende tait antrieure de deux jours  la date de rception du mail. Le mec, pas capable de ractualiser son mail pour sa demande... il ferait presque un bon chef de projet  ::mouarf::

----------

